# VirtualBox error: VirtualBox kernel driver not installed.

## Kasumi_Ninja

I emerged Virtualbox recently in order to run WinXP from my Gentoo machine ( I hate rebooting  :Wink: ). Emerging Virtualbox worked fine. I ran 'vboxsvc --daemonize && virtualbox' to start  Virtualbox. Configured a WinXP image, but when I press the 'start' button I get this error

```
VirtualBox kernel driver not installed.

VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).

Result Code: 

0x80004005

Component: 

Console

Interface: 

IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}

```

When I do a modprobe vboxdrv I get:

```
# modprobe vboxdrv

FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
```

Who knows how I can solve this error message?

----------

## jeanfrancis

Same problem there...  :Sad: 

Edit: Using the binary version since I run amd64... I'm going to try it on a 32-bits chroot (when X will be installed on it  :Wink: )

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> Same problem there... 
> 
> Edit: Using the binary version since I run amd64... I'm going to try it on a 32-bits chroot (when X will be installed on it )

 

Maybe we should file a bugreport. I also posted on the vbox forums a few days ago but unfortunately no working solution thus far:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> probably you dont pass "nmi_watchdog=0" to your running kernel. add this line at lilo.conf (append="nmi_watchdog=0") and run lilo. []

 

http://www.virtualbox.org/discussion/1/202

Don't know how to apply this for GRUB (which  I use) though   :Sad:  .

----------

## jeanfrancis

 *Aniruddha wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> probably you dont pass "nmi_watchdog=0" to your running kernel. add this line at lilo.conf (append="nmi_watchdog=0") and run lilo. [] 
> ...

 

Hi!

Here is my GRUB kernel line:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo root=/dev/sda7 vga=792 splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2006.1 console=tty1 nmi_watchdog=0
```

It makes me able to modprobe the vboxdrv module, and then I don't have the error message anymore... but I have another one, I'll post it later when I come back at home  :Smile: 

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Hey good job! I will try this tomorrow   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yesi

hi,

same problem here!

i've tried your methode but that doen't resolve it...

----------

## jeanfrancis

Well...

Here's some more info.

With the kernel line, I can modprobe successfully vboxdrv.

Then I start virtualbox using the way described in the ebuild:

```
vboxsvc --daemonize && virtualbox
```

Then it starts, and here is the error message I get when I want to start the virtual drive:

```

Unknown error initializing kernel driver (VERR_INVALID_PARAMETER).

VBox status code: -2 (VERR_INVALID_PARAMETER).

```

And in dmesg:

```

ioctl32(VirtualBox:4652): Unknown cmd fd(3) cmd(c0102201){00} arg(ffb69100) on /dev/vboxdrv

ioctl32(VirtualBox:4657): Unknown cmd fd(15) cmd(c0102201){00} arg(ff9c6f20) on /dev/vboxdrv

ioctl32(VirtualBox:4662): Unknown cmd fd(29) cmd(c0102201){00} arg(f48ba090) on /dev/vboxdrv

```

Hehehe

----------

## jeanfrancis

Are you guys all running amd64?  :Smile: 

Because if yes.. Oh noes: http://www.mail-archive.com/vbox-users@virtualbox.org/msg00034.html  :Wink: 

I'll still try to run it on a 32-bits chroot...

----------

## yesi

strange...! it works now!

 :Smile: 

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Jay! It works!!! (on my x86). I am installing WinXP right now   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Unknown error initializing kernel driver (VERR_INVALID_PARAMETER).
> ...

 

innotek said that virtualbox support for amd64 hosts is in the works, so if you want to test virtualbox under

amd64 i suggest to use the live svn ebuild (they fixed some amd64 stuff in last revisions)

```
app-emulation/virtualbox-9999
```

but be careful!

----------

## yesi

how to work the fullscreen?

i don't understand about the vitualbox guest addition?

how to make it to work fine just for the fullscreen?

----------

## X-Drum

 *yesi wrote:*   

> how to work the fullscreen?

 

at the moment i was unable to get a full working fullscreen mode

(under amd64 and x86) so i think this is still work in progress for virtualbox

 *yesi wrote:*   

> i don't understand about the vitualbox guest addition?
> 
> how to make it to work fine just for the fullscreen?

 

the virtualbox guest additions (shipped under iso image form and PUEL license) 

are needed to provide: a better integration between virtualbox and the guest operating system 

and proper support/drivers for some hardware (eg. graphic device, pointer device,etc)

----------

## yesi

oki, it's fine:

```
emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-additions -v
```

and run the virtualbox guest addition at the window and install it, then enable the fullscreen...

----------

## X-Drum

 *yesi wrote:*   

> oki, it's fine:
> 
> ```
> emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-additions -v
> ```
> ...

 

just add the useflag "additions" to your /etc/portage/package.use

for the OSE version:

```
app-emulation/virtualbox additions
```

for the binary (PUEL) version:

```
app-emulation/virtualbox-bin additions
```

and then emerge app-emulation/virtualbox or app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

----------

## claudio

I don't even get to load the driver with modprobe! It seems that the kernel doesn't find it - even it is installed coerrectly and I'm using the magic kernel option:

```
> modprobe vboxdrv

FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
```

```
>equery files virtualbox-bin

/etc

/etc/udev

/etc/udev/rules.d

/etc/udev/rules.d/60-virtualbox.rules

/lib

/lib/modules

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r8

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r8/misc

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r8/misc/vboxdrv.ko

...
```

Any idea, why the kernel doesn't load the module?

I'm using the gentoo kernel 2.6.16; 32-bit compiled (i686).

Thanx, Claudio.

----------

## X-Drum

 *claudio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Any idea, why the kernel doesn't load the module?
> 
> I'm using the gentoo kernel 2.6.16; 32-bit compiled (i686).
> ...

 

hi, please try this command as root:

```
depmod -a
```

and then load the driver as usual with:

```
modprobe vboxdrv
```

edit:fixed typo

----------

## claudio

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hi, please try this command as root:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It works great now, thanks!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jeanfrancis

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> at the moment i was unable to get a full working fullscreen mode
> 
> (under amd64 and x86) so i think this is still work in progress for virtualbox
> 
> 

 

Hi!

When you say "under amd64", do you mean you successfully run it under amd64?  :Smile: 

I just tried the SVN ebuild... but I get a segfault:

```
VirtualBox[28419]: segfault at 00002aab00d2bff0 rip 00000000411a6c09 rsp 00000000411a4ed0 error 4
```

 :Sad:   :Wink: 

----------

## jeanfrancis

Just installed it in a 32-bits chroot... (SVN ebuild)...

And I get some errors... :

```

ioctl32(VirtualBox:7032): Unknown cmd fd(3) cmd(c0102201){00} arg(ff916ab8) on /dev/vboxdrv

ioctl32(VirtualBox:7039): Unknown cmd fd(13) cmd(c0102201){00} arg(ffa5fba8) on /dev/vboxdrv

ioctl32(VirtualBox:7045): Unknown cmd fd(25) cmd(c0102201){00} arg(f50740a8) on /dev/vboxdrv

```

I guess I'm just... cursed.

Maybe the error is that I can't load the vboxdrv module FROM the chroot? (I have to load my amd64 one...)...   :Mad: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> When you say "under amd64", do you mean you successfully run it under amd64? 
> ...

 

hi, as said before amd64 support is still under development in virtualbox, innotek is working on various issues on amd64.

At the moment i'm running VirtualBox OSE on amd64, using the latest revision available: 1018 and it works fine.

If you want to test it you don't need to run virtualbox in 32bit chroot, just emerge the svn version

and append this option in your bootloader configuration:

```
nmi_watchdog=0
```

but remember that amd64 support is still experimental!

----------

## jeanfrancis

Thanks for the info...

I'm wondering why I can't run it the same way as you...

I have emerged the SVN version, build 1018.

I have the kernel line, so I can modprobe the driver,

I run the virtual machine and it seems to start... but it closes and I have a segfault in dmesg...  :Sad: 

----------

## yesi

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *yesi wrote:*   oki, it's fine:
> 
> ```
> emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-additions -v
> ```
> ...

 

I didn't care the use...so i forgot it.

 :Smile: 

thank to have noticed me!

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *yesi wrote:*   

> oki, it's fine:
> 
> ```
> emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-additions -v
> ```
> ...

 

How do I run the virtualbox guest addition at the window? I have the addition USE flag installed from the beginning but still have trouble getting fullscreen to work.

```
$ emerge -s virtualbox

Searching...

[ Results for search key : virtualbox ]

[ Applications found : 3 ]

*  app-emulation/virtualbox

      Latest version available: 1.3.4-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.3.4-r1

      Size of files: 17,081 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   Softwarefamily of powerful x86 virtualization

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-additions

      Latest version available: 1.3.4

      Latest version installed: 1.3.4

      Size of files: 9,604 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   Guest additions for VirtualBox

      License:       PUEL

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.3.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 9,604 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   Softwarefamily of powerful x86 virtualization

      License:       PUEL

```

Edit

Ok I managed to install the additions in Win98, but when I switch to fullscreen (ctrl+f) I get the same size screen only again a black background   :Question: 

Edit: 2

I changed the resolution in WinXP to 1280x1024 which made it completely unusable   :Sad: . Any idea how to resolve this?

----------

## jeanfrancis

X-Drum: I still don't got the SVN version to work...

Some questions: Did you install the Portage's 9999 version? I had to modify it to use the emul-linux 32-bits libraries (it wants to install gcc-3.3.6-r1 which is blocked...).

Also, the latest revision don't compile... (1076)... I wonder if my amd64 install (this is my first one) is missing something...

Thanks!

----------

## X-Drum

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> X-Drum: I still don't got the SVN version to work...
> 
> Some questions: Did you install the Portage's 9999 version? I had to modify it to use the emul-linux 32-bits libraries (it wants to install gcc-3.3.6-r1 which is blocked...).

 

yes i'm running the same version/revision of virtualbox under amd64

as said before, if you are using virtualbox OSE (app-emulation/virtualbox-9999) under amd64 you don't need

emul-x86-libs (they are needed by virtualbox-bin, the PUEL 32bit precompiled version, broken for amd64 atm).

gcc-3.3.6-r1 is not needed too, because virtual/libstdc++-3.3 provides compatibility with binaries 

linked against gcc-3.x

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, the latest revision don't compile... (1076)... I wonder if my amd64 install (this is my first one) is missing something...
> 
> Thanks!

 

Don't try to run virtualbox (OSE) inside a 32bit chroot, and don't try to modify that ebuild

you don't need it  :Very Happy: 

Just use the latest virtualbox-9999 ebuild in portage (launch an emerge --sync to get the latest version of that)

----------

## jeanfrancis

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *jeanfrancis wrote:*   X-Drum: I still don't got the SVN version to work...
> 
> Some questions: Did you install the Portage's 9999 version? I had to modify it to use the emul-linux 32-bits libraries (it wants to install gcc-3.3.6-r1 which is blocked...). 
> 
> yes i'm running the same version/revision of virtualbox under amd64
> ...

 

Actually, that's what I did...

I forgot the idea of 32-bits chroots  :Wink: 

I now use the virtualbox-9999 ebuild but it brings virtual/libstdc++-3.3 which brings gcc-3.3.6-r1.... I had to manually get rid of the 32-bits emulation I talked about (firefox-bin was using it... but it blocked virtual/libstdc++). 

The revision 1076 still not compiled after... And I manually checked-out, compiled and used the revision 1018 and I still got the segfault...

I'm out of clues why it works for you and not for me...

Maybe it is related to my ~amd64 keyword...  :Wink: 

----------

## jeanfrancis

Here is the failing message on the current revision : 

```

kBuild: Compiling RuntimeR3 - r3/alloc-ef.cpp

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-9999/work/virtualbox-9999/include/iprt/assert.h:68: error: previous declaration of int RTASSERTVAR [1] with C++ linkage

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-9999/work/virtualbox-9999/include/VBox/sup.h:116: error: conflicts with new declaration with C linkage

kmk[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-9999/work/virtualbox-9999/out/linux.amd64/release/obj/src/VBox/Runtime/RuntimeR3/r3/alloc-ef.o] Error 1

```

----------

## jeanfrancis

Update : 

Virtualbox-9999 compiles ok on a amd64 chroot (non ~amd64)...

However, it still segfaults.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi !

The segfault problem is repaired since about a month in SVN version... This thread should be [Solved]  :Wink: 

----------

## spankmaster79

Hey guys,

I just have to fill this thread again with a question. I managed to get the driver running and am able to modprobe it.

My problem is  that I want to use the "headless vm" with virtual box and get an error message:

 *Quote:*   

> [!] FAILED calling virtualBox->OpenRemoteSession(session, uuid, sessionType, pro
> 
> gress.asOutParam()) at line 3804!
> 
> [!] Primary RC  = 0x80070057
> ...

 

Why is session typ vrdp not available? Also I just can't find the VBoxVRDP module nowhere..... please give me some advice. I followed the instructions in the manual in 7.4.2 to create a headless vm till point number 6. where it says i already mounted an .iso file..... but trying to start it also doesn't work...any advice???

Greets

Spanky

----------

## n1mnul

Hi all.

```
# modprobe vboxdrv

FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
```

when i depmod -a :

```
# depmod -a

Segmentation fault
```

```
# update-modules -f

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...

/sbin/update-modules: line 422:  7194 Segmentation fault      depmod -a ${cfg} ${KV} 
```

how can i heal this ? or maybe someone can tell me where to dig ?

i'm on amd64

----------

## micro_mx

depmod -a did the trick for me  :Very Happy: 

----------

